# Happy Fender day to me!



## BassAddict (Sep 6, 2013)

Still out fishing but couldnt wait to post. Ths has to be my biggest bargaintown lake bass yet


----------



## 03sp500 (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice Fish man


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 6, 2013)

Way to go BA =D> =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2013)

See LM Bass are so easy that even BassAddict can catch one

And once you got rid of the bananas things got better, huh, huh?


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 8, 2013)

No this was a banana fish, i stopped by wawa before for my usual pre fishing banana/coffee value meal :-D 
Bananas rock!!!!


----------



## fish devil (Sep 8, 2013)

:twisted: Way to go Den!!! That place puts out some solid bass. Our club will be there next Saturday for a tourney.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 8, 2013)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Way to go Den!!! That place puts out some solid bass. Our club will be there next Saturday for a tourney.



Cool! Maybe ill cruise down there to see what yall catch. What time are weigh ins?


----------



## fish devil (Sep 9, 2013)

:twisted: Around 1:15PM. Here's a 6lb 14oz caught last year by a club member....


----------



## fender66 (Sep 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328569#p328569 said:


> BassAddict » 06 Sep 2013, 12:36[/url]"]Still out fishing but couldnt wait to post. Ths has to be my biggest bargaintown lake bass yet



WOW...how did I miss this?
From the picture....it looks like BA's head is still bigger than the fish.













Oh.....Nice catch!


----------

